# On the lookout!



## adriedavis (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi everybody! I'm a second year FFA member and I going on my second year showing goats. I live in the Merced, Northern California region and I am looking for a goat for my SAE project this year. Last years breeder did not have satisfactory market ready goats. Do you guys know of any good, reasonable goat breeders around the 95340 zip code? I'm looking for 100% Boer goats that will be fair ready by June.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Cuneo valley ranch in jackson is where my counties champion goats have came from the last couple years. Hj boer goats in oakdale are nice too.


----------



## adriedavis (Jul 21, 2013)

Thank you very much!


----------

